# fino a quando non



## Einstein

Ecco un problema che mi turba da quando sono in Italia:

"Quando arrivano?"
"Alle 10".
"Allora aspetto fino alle 10".

In queste frasi non c'è alcuna negazione. Allora, perché la mettiamo quando le uniamo in una sola frase? -

"Aspetto fino a quando *non* arrivano".

E' solo "una regola e basta" o c'è una logica in questo "non"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Bella domanda..
Nonostante trovi la tua versione naturale, io probabilmente direi:

_Aspetto finchè arrivano_
_Aspetto fino a quando sono arrivati_

frasi che, non contenendo alcuna negazione, risultano più logiche.


----------



## tie-break

Non è una negazione, è un "non" detto "espletivo", serve a riempire la frase senza modificarne il significato.
Questa forma è comunissima in francese, da noi è meno usata.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Einstein.
'Fino a quando', o 'finché', nel significato di 'fino al momento in cui' *si può* far seguire da un _non_ fraseologico, che cioè non ne cambia il significato, e ha più o meno una funzione rafforzativa, "tranne che _finché_ non abbia il significato di 'per tutto il tempo che': «l’azienda andò bene finché fu direttore lui», cfr. SATTA 1981: 598)" [Serianni]. Infatti nella frase proposta da Serianni, il _non_ cambierebbe decisamente il significato della frase: "l’azienda andò bene finché *non* fu direttore lui" vorrebbe dire che 'andò bene per tutto il tempo che fu diretta da qualcun altro', mentre senza il _non_ significava che 'andò bene per tutto il tempo che fu diretta da lui'.
Spero di aver contribuito a chiarire un minimo...

Ops... incrocio.


----------



## Crisidelm

Un gallicismo insomma.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', Einstein, se ci pensi bene la tua azione di "aspettare" dura appunto per tutto il tempo in cui i tuoi amici *non *arrivano. Quando loro arrivano, tu smetti di aspettare 

Ciao,

dani


----------



## giovannino

Facciamo lo stesso anche con _a meno che:_

Non lo aiuterò a meno che (non) sia lui a chiedermelo

Sia in questo caso che con _finché/fino a quando _io in genere preferisco aggiungere il _non._


----------



## Einstein

Trovo una certa coerenza fra queste due frasi:

_Finché le cose rimangono così, non c'è speranza._
_Finché le cose non cambiano, non c'è speranza._
Coerenza perché _rimanere_ e _non cambiare_ significano la stessa cosa. Quindi si può considerare _finché_ come un sinonimo di _mentre_ ed è riferito alla situazione che esiste ora.
Invece (rispondo a dani) il loro "non arrivo" è la situazione attuale, ma l'evento che aspetto è il loro arrivo, una cosa positiva! Forse è solo una differenza in come vediamo le cose, fra una lingua e un'altra...


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:


> Trovo una certa coerenza fra queste due frasi:
> _Finché le cose rimangono così, non c'è speranza._
> _Finché le cose non cambiano, non c'è speranza._
> Coerenza perché _rimanere_ e _non cambiare_ significano la stessa cosa. Quindi si può considerare _finché_ come un sinonimo di _mentre_ ed è riferito alla situazione che esiste ora.
> Invece (rispondo a dani) il loro "non arrivo" è la situazione attuale, ma l'evento che aspetto è il loro arrivo, una cosa positiva! Forse è solo una differenza in come vediamo le cose, fra una lingua e un'altra...


Sono due significati diversi di _finché_, in quanto uno prevede il protrarsi di un'azione, l'altro no:
_Finché le cose rimangono così, non c'è speranza_ = per tutto il tempo che; e in questo caso non potresti dire 'finché le cose non rimangono così', perché è un'azione protratta nel tempo, non puntuale;
_Finché le cose non cambiano, non c'è speranza_ = fino al momento in cui; e in questo caso non potresti dire 'finché le cose cambiano', perché è un'azione puntuale, non protratta, e soprattutto qui il _non_ non è espletivo, ma fa parte della costruzione negativa (andrebbe altrettanto bene 'se le cose non cambiano').


----------



## Mariano50

Ho riassunto una spiegazione tratta da un foro tedesco di lingua italiana. Concorda perfettamente con la spiegazione di Necsus.

"1. finché = per tutto il tempo che/in cui.
Questa forma indica un periodo di tempo.
Questo finché significa:
per tutto il tempo che / per tutto il tempo in cui
Qui un classico esempio di L. Serianni (Grammatica italiana - cap. XIV.199):
"l'azienda andò bene finché fu direttore lui."
Con la negazione (finché non), cambia naturalmente il significato:
"l'azienda andò bene finché non fu direttore lui."
In questo caso viene usato l'indicativo.


2. finché = Questa forma è più difficile, perché contiene una parte di frase con carattere finalizzato (puntuale). 
Sinonimi di questa forma sono:
fino a che, fintantoché, fin quando, fino a quando, fino al monemto in cui
Questo "finché" può essere accompagnato da un "non" pleonastico senza cambiamento di significato.
Anche qui un esempio dalla  Grammatica italiana, L. Serianni cap. XIV.188:
Lo Stato deve avocare l'esercizio del commercio con gli altri Stati, finché l'economia
interna non sia stata organizzata ...
Se si tralascia il "non", non cambia il significato:
Lo Stato deve avocare l'esercizio del commercio con gli altri Stati, finché l'economia interna sia stata organizzata ..."

http://wb.pauker.at/VIP/Zuc/kate_de/6292


----------



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,
non so se possa servire a qualcosa questo mio contributo tempestivo (), però quando non metto il "non", spesso gli editor me lo aggiungono.

Non chiedetemi perché.


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso che sia una scelta soggettiva.

In ogni caso, mi sembra di aver capito che il "non", pur non cambiando il significato della frase, conserva sempre la sua valenza di negazione. Quello che cambia è il significato del "finchè", che può essere inteso come "fino al momento in cui" oppure come "per tutto il tempo che".


----------



## Einstein

raffavita said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> non so se possa servire a qualcosa questo mio contributo tempestivo (), però quando non metto il "non", spesso gli editor me lo aggiungono.
> 
> Non chiedetemi perché.


Ciao raffa e Buone Feste
Ma può essere che scrivendo un testo tuo in italiano il "non" lo metteresti, mentre traducendo ti fai guidare dall'inglese?


----------



## CuoreImpavido

Scusate la mia deformazione professionale, ma io darei una spiegazione di logica dei predicati, semplificandola a semplice Algebra di Boole e che da' la risposta alla questione.
La frase "aspetto fino a quando non arrivano" è riconducibile ad un'implicazione logica, ovvero "Se arrivano allora aspetto"(che riassume il significato delle due frasi riportate da Einstein), traducibile così:
AR=arrivano
AS=aspetto
AR->AS che è appunto un'implicazione logica e si enuncia "Se AR è vera allora AS è vera" o, più stringata, "AR implica AS". 
Ora, la tavola di verità dell'implicazione è la seguente(con f=falso=ovvero negazione della frase e v=vero=ovvero affermazione della frase) 
---AR---AS---AR->AS
1. f------f--- v --------(se non arrivano allora non aspetto->vera) 
2. f------v--- v --------(se non arrivano allora aspetto->vera)
3. v------f--- f --------(se arrivano allora non aspetto->falsa)
4. v-----v--- v --------(se arrivano allora aspetto->vera)

dalla tavola di verità si deduce che "Aspetto fino a quando *non* arrivano"(riga 2) o "Aspetto fino a quando arrivano"(riga 4) sono due frasi logicamente equivalenti e, quindi, esprimono lo stesso concetto.

Conseguentemente entrambi i modi di dire sono validi in tutte le lingue.


----------



## raffavita

Einstein said:


> Ciao raffa e Buone Feste
> Ma può essere che scrivendo un testo tuo in italiano il "non" lo metteresti, mentre traducendo ti fai guidare dall'inglese?




Ciao Einstein!!!!

 Buon Natale anche a te!

In realtà, a me piace di più con "non", ma mi è capitato di dimenticarlo e l'ho trovato aggiunto nell'editing finale.

Secondo me il significato non cambia, almeno nelle frasi che abbiamo citato.


----------



## Fedozzo

CuoreImpavido said:


> Scusate la mia deformazione professionale, ma io darei una spiegazione di logica dei predicati, semplificandola a semplice Algebra di Boole e che da' la risposta alla questione.
> La frase "aspetto fino a quando non arrivano" è riconducibile ad un'implicazione logica, ovvero "Se arrivano allora aspetto"(che riassume il significato delle due frasi riportate da Einstein), traducibile così:
> AR=arrivano
> AS=aspetto
> AR->AS che è appunto un'implicazione logica e si enuncia "Se AR è vera allora AS è vera" o, più stringata, "AR implica AS".
> Ora, la tavola di verità dell'implicazione è la seguente(con f=falso=ovvero negazione della frase e v=vero=ovvero affermazione della frase)
> ---AR---AS---AR->AS
> 1. f------f--- v --------(*se* non arrivano *allora *non aspetto->vera)
> 2. f------v--- v --------(*se* non arrivano *allora* aspetto->vera)                            /// NON SONO NUOVE IMPLICAZIONI MA POSSIBILI ACCADIMENTI E CONSEGUENZE///
> 3. v------f--- f --------(*se* arrivano *allora* non aspetto->falsa)
> 4. v-----v--- v --------(*se* arrivano *allora* aspetto->vera)
> 
> dalla tavola di verità si deduce che "Aspetto fino a quando *non* arrivano"(riga 2) o "Aspetto fino a quando arrivano"(riga 4) sono due frasi logicamente equivalenti e, quindi, esprimono lo stesso concetto.
> 
> Conseguentemente entrambi i modi di dire sono validi in tutte le lingue.



CuoreImpavido, l'esempio che hai fatto, oltre a presentare gravi vizi di forma scientifica, è completamente fuori luogo qui, e non dimostra affatto ciò che dici. Il fatto da te evidenziato è di natura logica su un implicazione che non è affatto sinonimo delle frasi qui discusse. Inoltra nota il grave errore che hai fatto nell'esposizione, che ho segnato nel quote, le parti in grasetto non dovrebbero starci

Ing.Fede


----------



## CuoreImpavido

Fedozzo said:


> CuoreImpavido, l'esempio che hai fatto, oltre a presentare gravi vizi di forma scientifica, è completamente fuori luogo qui, e non dimostra affatto ciò che dici. Il fatto da te evidenziato è di natura logica su un implicazione che non è affatto sinonimo delle frasi qui discusse. Inoltra nota il grave errore che hai fatto nell'esposizione, che ho segnato nel quote, le parti in grasetto non dovrebbero starci
> 
> Ing.Fede



Caro Ing.Fede, per "gravi vizi di forma scientifica", potresti essere più preciso? La logica dei predicati è quella che ho esposto e, rileggendo, senza errori. Se è stata sorpassata da nuove scienze matematiche, argomentale per favore.
Grazie

CuoreImpavido(dott)


----------



## Passante

riassumendo: 

1.) se la frase regge il congiuntivo il *'non'* è pleonastico (ovvero è un aggiunta stilistica assolutamente indifferente nell'uso)
Finché (non) + congiuntivo = fino al punto che 
_        Es Aspettiamo finché (non) abbia finito di piovere._
        2.) se la frase regge *l'indicativo* il *'non' *ne modifica il significato
Finché + indicativo = per tutto il tempo che 
_Finché leggo, non disturbarmi._


PS. per CuoreImpavido in italiano non ha senso il concetto di frase 'vera', e frase 'falsa' che penso avresti dovuto modificare eventualmente con il concetto di frase affermativa e negativa da cui ad esempio due negazioni affermano (ma non rendono falsa la frase) : 'nessuno non sta facendo niente' equivale 'tutti fanno qualcosa' entrambe sono vere ed entrambe, se non erro, affermative ma è vero anche 'nessuno fa qualcosa' 'qualcuno non fa alcuna cosa' che sempre a meno di castronerie sono frasi negative, che negano (scusa non so spiegarlo meglio di così spero sia comprensibile il concetto).


----------



## Fedozzo

CuoreImpavido said:


> Caro Ing.Fede, per "gravi vizi di forma scientifica", potresti essere più preciso? La logica dei predicati è quella che ho esposto e, rileggendo, senza errori. Se è stata sorpassata da nuove scienze matematiche, argomentale per favore.
> Grazie
> 
> CuoreImpavido(dott)


No, caro, non sono nuove scienze matematiche, ma semplicemente un vizio grave è quello che ho sottolineato.
Dalla tabella di verità, si deduche che alcune combinazioni v/f sono possibili mentre altre impossibili (illogiche) .Quindi , quando esponi le conclusioni della tabella non devi usare le parole " se- allora" in quanto tali parole denotano una implicazione, mentre queste non sono altro che combinazioni possibili o meno alla luce dell'unica implicazione, supposta vera, che genera la tabella. Chiaro ora?

Inoltre tali argomentazioni sono francamente poco attinenti il topic in questione, trattasi quindi di voler in un certo senso forzare il poco scientifico italiano in uno schema perfettamente logico come il sillogismo.
Per in tenderci: il tuo intento era nobile, ma l'italiano è molto piu illogico di quanto non sembri !
Spero tu abbia capito !


----------



## pellegrino12

Ciao a tutti!

_Aspettiamo finché non smetta di piovere._ `e una "soluzione" giusta?
E _Aspetteremo finché non avr`a smesso di piovere?_

Pelle


----------



## marco.cur

Aspettiamo finché non smette di piovere.
Aspetteremo finché non avrà smesso di piovere.


----------

